# Grillo e il fotomontaggio con Renzi come Lubitz. Foto.



## admin (27 Marzo 2015)

Post vergognoso di Beppe Grillo sul suo blog. Il Leader del M5S ha postato un articolo, con tanto di vignetta, che paragona Renzi a Lubitz il copilota del volo tedesco schiantatosi in Francia. Grillo scrive:"Renzi, un uomo solo al comando. E va fermato". Fermiamo Renzie finché siamo in tempo ed evitiamo che dopo aver chiuso all'esterno il Senato si faccia una legge elettorale ad hoc per pilotare l'Italia a suo piacimento. Se lo lasciamo fare non ci saranno superstiti, ma soltanto morceaux. Una differenza tra il copilota e l'ex sindaco di Firenze comunque c'è, il copilota era depresso, ma non i passeggeri. Renzie non è depresso, ma lo sono gli italiani". 

Il post di Grillo è stato criticato e bocciato anche dai militanti del M5S.

Ecco l'immagine


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Marzo 2015)

Pessimo e ridicolo, come sempre.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2015)

Ha ragione su tutto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2015)

Pessimo, pessimo, pessimo sciacallaggio su una grave tragedia


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Marzo 2015)

Al di là del contenuto di Grillo, è incredibile che oggi la politica sia vignette e fotomontaggi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2015)

Solita idiozia, dispiace per i tanti del M5S che sono persone serie.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2015)

Il M5S dovrebbe trovare una guida politica seria, Grillo va bene come banditore, come propagandista, seppur con qualche freno perché queste uscite sono fuori luogo e non si rende conto che finisce per sfiduciare i suoi stessi seguaci.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2015)

Se si condannano questi post di Grillo, si devono condannare le battute verso Schettino e la nave che affonda e ne ho sentite tante, da molti comici, ma anche da giornali, tipo questo. Ora non vorrei che ci sia un attacco pesante, solo perchè questa cosa l'ha fatta Grillo.





Pertanto concordo con Mille e una notte. Ormai la politica è uno show comico, dove tutti si fanno battute a vicenda e a piangere siamo noi italiani, specie quelli che non trovano lavoro e non arrivano a fine mese.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se si condannano questi post di Grillo, si devono condannare le battute verso Schettino e la nave che affonda e ne ho sentite tante, da molti comici, *ma anche da giornali, tipo questo*. Ora non vorrei che ci sia un attacco pesante, solo perchè questa cosa l'ha fatta Grillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso, paragona Schettino al suicida tedesco, mi pare corretto non bisogna sottovalutare la colpevolezza di Schettino, la sua non è stata una semplice leggerezza, le responsabilità sono simili se non peggiori per il campano


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione su tutto.



Può avere ragione su tutto, ma fare ironia su una tragedia è da poveretti. Quale Grillo è. 
Come lo sono la Santanché, Sallusti e Belpietro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso, paragona Schettino al suicida tedesco, mi pare corretto non bisogna sottovalutare la colpevolezza di Schettino, la sua non è stata una semplice leggerezza, le responsabilità sono simili se non peggiori per il campano


Allora non si tratta di rispetto per le vittime, ma per il fatto che Renzi venga paragonato al pilota. Non mi pare che Grillo nel suo post abbia messo in mezzo le vittime.


----------



## Nicco (27 Marzo 2015)

Quello che Grillo mai potrà capire è che la politica non è distruzione con ogni mezzo possibile ma costruzione.
Inoltre utilizzare anche solo lontanamente la tragedia dell'aereo come sfondo alle sue frecciatine è vergognoso ed indifendibile.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Marzo 2015)

era tanto che non commentavo le deprecabili uscite di questo personaggio.

grillo e' tornato a fare il comico ...ma anche questa volta non ride nessuno.


----------



## Efferosso (27 Marzo 2015)

Purtroppo continua la campagna politica di terrorismo targata grillo


----------



## Hammer (27 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se si condannano questi post di Grillo, si devono condannare le battute verso Schettino e la nave che affonda e ne ho sentite tante, da molti comici, ma anche da giornali, tipo questo. Ora non vorrei che ci sia un attacco pesante, solo perchè questa cosa l'ha fatta Grillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorrei sottolineare una cosa. Il Giornale è (sarebbe) un quotidiano di informazione pubblico, finanziato con denaro PUBBLICO, e come tale si richiede che eviti satira di bassissimo livello (anche perché se fosse satira non farebbe nemmeno ridere). Grillo l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso ancora una volta, soprattutto visto il suo ruolo politico, ma il fatto di Sallusti è molto più grave.

Tra l'altro il paragone tra un pilota rivelatosi incompetente e un copilota probabilmente affetto da malattia depressiva è insensato e fuori luogo, ma questi pur di dar contro alla malvagissima Germania si inventerebbero le storie sui parenti della Merkel


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora non si tratta di rispetto per le vittime, ma per il fatto che Renzi venga paragonato al pilota. Non mi pare che Grillo nel suo post abbia messo in mezzo le vittime.



No dai, siamo fuori strada, io nel forum ho sempre manifestato le mie simpatie per i grillini,
stavolta l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso, mettere in ballo una tragedia simile, per giunta ancora fresca, per fare paragoni politici mi fà molto dubitare sulla sensibilità per il prossimo di Grillo, guarda caso proprio le cose che odiamo nelle altre forze politiche


----------



## Doctore (27 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora non si tratta di rispetto per le vittime, ma per il fatto che Renzi venga paragonato al pilota. Non mi pare che Grillo nel suo post abbia messo in mezzo le vittime.



Ok ma ci sono momenti e momenti per postare certe cose.


----------



## Doctore (27 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vorrei sottolineare una cosa. Il Giornale è (sarebbe) un quotidiano di informazione pubblico, finanziato con denaro PUBBLICO, e come tale si richiede che eviti satira di bassissimo livello (anche perché se fosse satira non farebbe nemmeno ridere). Grillo l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso ancora una volta, soprattutto visto il suo ruolo politico, ma il fatto di Sallusti è molto più grave.
> 
> Tra l'altro il paragone tra un pilota rivelatosi incompetente e un copilota probabilmente affetto da malattia depressiva è insensato e fuori luogo, ma questi pur di dar contro alla malvagissima Germania si inventerebbero le storie sui parenti della Merkel



i giornali tedeschi si sono comportati anche peggio e avevano pure ragione...Il giornale ha risposto pan per focaccia.


----------



## Hammer (27 Marzo 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> i giornali tedeschi si sono comportati anche peggio e avevano pure ragione...Il giornale ha risposto pan per focaccia.



UN giornale tedesco si è comportato male. Quindi al Giornale devono fare la ripicca come alle elementari per dimostrare che non sono da meno nel comportarsi male?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2015)

Renzi: "Non replico a Grillo, ho la decenza che lui non ha"


----------



## Doctore (27 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> UN giornale tedesco si è comportato male. Quindi al Giornale devono fare la ripicca come alle elementari per dimostrare che non sono da meno nel comportarsi male?


Hanno fatto bene entrambi a mio parere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2015)

Grazie a sto fenomeno Salvini riesce a sembrare dotato di cervello.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No dai, siamo fuori strada, io nel forum ho sempre manifestato le mie simpatie per i grillini,
> stavolta l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso, mettere in ballo una tragedia simile, per giunta ancora fresca, per fare paragoni politici mi fà molto dubitare sulla sensibilità per il prossimo di Grillo, guarda caso proprio le cose che odiamo nelle altre forze politiche


Ok. Sia chiaro che non sto giustificando Grillo. Dico solo che se fosse solamente un comico, la battuta ci potrebbe stare, ma visto che copre un ruolo POLITICO, certe cose le dovrebbe evitare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


>


ma che è stà porcheria? 
questa è pure peggio dell'uscita di grillo. Che schifo di giornale, che schifo di persone


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: "Non replico a Grillo, ho la decenza che lui non ha"


Prendere in giro gli Italiani, al posto del copilota, non significa avere più decenza. Siete tutti uguali.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma che è stà porcheria?
> questa è pure peggio dell'uscita di grillo. Che schifo di giornale, che schifo di persone


Eh ma si sà, Grillo è il male.  Mentre questi giornalai possono permettersi di tutto. Ognuno deve compiere il proprio lavoro seriamente, stop.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vorrei sottolineare una cosa. Il Giornale è (sarebbe) un quotidiano di informazione pubblico, finanziato con denaro PUBBLICO, e come tale si richiede che eviti satira di bassissimo livello (anche perché se fosse satira non farebbe nemmeno ridere). Grillo l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso ancora una volta, soprattutto visto il suo ruolo politico, ma il fatto di Sallusti è molto più grave.
> 
> Tra l'altro il paragone tra un pilota rivelatosi incompetente e un copilota probabilmente affetto da malattia depressiva è insensato e fuori luogo, ma questi pur di dar contro alla malvagissima Germania si inventerebbero le storie sui parenti della Merkel


esatto

ma poi che modo è di presentare una tragedia con 150 morti? ma vada a lavorare per tuttosport

queste sono le conseguenze dell'avere escrementi di persone come sallusti alla guida di quotidiani


----------



## James Watson (30 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Prendere in giro gli Italiani, al posto del copilota, non significa avere più decenza. Siete tutti uguali.



Fino a prova contraria, tra Renzi e Grillo, il solo ad aver causato delle vittime mettendosi al comando di un "mezzo di trasporto" non è certamente il primo.. proprio per questo poteva e doveva evitare un paragone del genere.


----------



## andre (30 Marzo 2015)

Vergognoso agghiaggiande. Questo è un pazzo, il vero problema dell'Italia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Marzo 2015)

c'è una grossa differenza tra il copilota tedesco e renzi , il primo è morto nello schianto , il secondo sicuramente non farà una brutta fine qualora il paese dovesse andare in rovina


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Vergognoso agghiaggiande. Questo è un pazzo,* il vero problema dell'Italia*.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria, tra Renzi e Grillo, il solo ad aver causato delle vittime mettendosi al comando di un "mezzo di trasporto" non è certamente il primo.. proprio per questo poteva e doveva evitare un paragone del genere.


Grillo ha sicuramente sbagliato, però mi dà fastidio il finto moralismo di Renzi, tutto qui.



andre ha scritto:


> Vergognoso agghiaggiande. Questo è un pazzo, il vero problema dell'Italia.


Ma magari fosse SOLO lui il problema. Che poi dire che è il "vero" problema è esagerato, anche perchè sono i giornali casomai che gli danno attenzione per queste sue uscite. Basta ignorare.


----------

